# Weapon Masters Discovery Channel TV show



## jks9199 (Jan 1, 2008)

Anybody else watch *Weapon Masters*?  Last night, they showed an episode about the katana, and it seemed decent.  But I can't seem to find anything out about the hosts, the show, or anything else much.  It sort of seems to be Mythbusters meets Fight Quest/Human Weapon...  They seem to be looking at how various weapons have been made, and trying to duplicate them.

(I am kind of flabbergasted that the one host had never learned forging by looking at the color of the hot steel...  Anyone I've known learned to read the color of the steel early in their forging, instead of relying on thermal sensors.)


----------



## howard (Jan 1, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> (I am kind of flabbergasted that the one host had never learned forging by looking at the color of the hot steel...  Anyone I've known learned to read the color of the steel early in their forging, instead of relying on thermal sensors.)


That's right, at least with respect to Japanese swords. That's why they usually do the differential heat treating (_yaki-ire_) at night, or at least with heavy shades drawn. The smith judges when the blade is at the right temperature to quench by watching its color.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 1, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> *Weapon Masters*



I can't find this show listed--is that its exact name?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey I watched that last night as well and thought it was pretty interesting.  I will definately watch another one.


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 1, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Hey I watched that last night as well and thought it was pretty interesting.  I will definately watch another one.


So will I...

I'd just like to find out more about the hosts.

Shooting a sword with a bullet was novel, to say the least!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 1, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> So will I...
> 
> I'd just like to find out more about the hosts.
> 
> Shooting a sword with a bullet was novel, to say the least!


 
I have seen some video of that as it has been done in the past with both handgun, machine gun and also with the bow and arrow.  Still it is all pretty cool.


----------



## michaeledward (Jan 1, 2008)

I watched, and found it wonderfully interesting.


----------



## towknee (Jan 1, 2008)

Help, please.
I googled Discovery Channel and can find Weapons Master but I can't find anything about a japanese sword issue.
Did someone actually find a reference on the internet to this particular show?

Thanks.


----------



## chinto (Jan 2, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> Anybody else watch *Weapon Masters*?  Last night, they showed an episode about the katana, and it seemed decent.  But I can't seem to find anything out about the hosts, the show, or anything else much.  It sort of seems to be Mythbusters meets Fight Quest/Human Weapon...  They seem to be looking at how various weapons have been made, and trying to duplicate them.
> 
> (I am kind of flabbergasted that the one host had never learned forging by looking at the color of the hot steel...  Anyone I've known learned to read the color of the steel early in their forging, instead of relying on thermal sensors.)


yes the color of steel is part of the temper proses..  and every culture has used color as a cue to when to quench and things in tempering steel... 

that said I have not seen the show.. would like to though.


----------



## AceHBK (Jan 2, 2008)

Im personally too tired of these shows.

Human Weapon, Weapon Masters, Final Fu, Fight Quest, etc.

Im toot tired of seeing some bloake out there not knowing what they are doing.  I am sitting at home twidling my thumbs and my phone isnt ringing to be on any of these shows.....

I need a agent.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 2, 2008)

No upcoming shows?
http://dsc.discovery.com/tv-schedules/series.html?paid=1.15267.25466.32463.x


----------



## Kacey (Jan 2, 2008)

NOTE:

This thread has been moved to General Weapons Discussion, in hopes that this location will generate greater responses to the topic.

Karen Cohn
MT Senior Moderator


----------



## Langenschwert (Jan 2, 2008)

These kind of shows can be a mixed bag.  Sometimes they are utter nonsense about how something is really uber-awesome and consists largely of hype and cliche, or tired old arguments about which weapon or MA is the "best".

Other times, they're wonderfully done like the old documentary on Katori-Shinto Ryu or surprisingly good like the Weapons that Made Britain.

I make a point of watching them in general, but I always get ready to wince, kind of like watching a bad sitcom. 

-Mark


----------



## MahaKaal (Sep 1, 2008)

Just to let everyone know, the series is airing tonight in England, first showing is at 6:00pm on Disocovery Knowledge.  I believe its airing in USA later in the year.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 1, 2008)

I have not seen the show but i will start looking for it


----------



## MahaKaal (Sep 1, 2008)

Here is the schedule for the episodes.

http://www.discoverychannel.co.uk/t...channel_code=CVUK-ENG&series_id=142898&page=1


----------



## chinto (Sep 2, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> Anybody else watch *Weapon Masters*?  Last night, they showed an episode about the katana, and it seemed decent.  But I can't seem to find anything out about the hosts, the show, or anything else much.  It sort of seems to be Mythbusters meets Fight Quest/Human Weapon...  They seem to be looking at how various weapons have been made, and trying to duplicate them.
> 
> (I am kind of flabbergasted that the one host had never learned forging by looking at the color of the hot steel...  Anyone I've known learned to read the color of the steel early in their forging, instead of relying on thermal sensors.)


was not on where i am, but do intend to see it when it is on here.


----------



## MahaKaal (Sep 16, 2008)

If anyone is interested, here is an episode of Weapon Masters on Google Video.  It features the Chakar/Chakram of the Hindus/Sikhs in India.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5547025680137386480&hl=e


----------



## Bikewr (Jan 21, 2009)

Weapon Masters is now airing on the Military Channel.   Here's the web page for the show:
http://military.discovery.com/tv/weapon-masters/weapon-masters.html

There are a number of videos and other features up.

I find this pretty entertaining; the guys give you a fair overview of the historic weapon they are dealing with, and then "Chad" does his kind of Mythbusters/Junkyard Wars thing to try to improve it.

I just watched the atlatl segment, and it was well done.  Nice overview of the weapon including primitive manufacturing techniques, and then Chad goes nuts....

I don't expect painstaking historical detail in these shows; they are meant for a general audience.


----------



## bluekey88 (Jan 21, 2009)

I've been recording all the episodes on my DVR.   Just watched one on the repeating crossbow.  fascinating stuff...makes me wanna go to the workshop and make "toys"


----------



## chadd (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi - I'm Chad's wife ... you can see more about the show here:
www.chadfab.com

and if anyone lives in the dc area you're welcome to come by the workshop and build some weapons of your own!

the show was supposed to air on Discovery, but they decided he was a little to WACKED for the family viewers ... so he's on Military channel, and they have not asked for any more shows -- if you like the show, email or post to threads on military channel site and tell em!


----------



## arnisador (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey, thanks for the inside scoop! We weapons fans enjoy seeing shows like this.


----------



## Bikewr (Jan 21, 2009)

Nice to hear from "Mrs. Chad"!   Chad seems no more "whacked" than the Mythbusters crew, which is one of the most popular Discovery network efforts...Go figure.

For me, it's part of the show's charm.

I've been fooling with primitive weapons for many years; I build bows, one crossbow, an atlatl, blowguns.....Etc.


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 21, 2009)

chadd said:


> Hi - I'm Chad's wife ... you can see more about the show here:
> www.chadfab.com
> 
> and if anyone lives in the dc area you're welcome to come by the workshop and build some weapons of your own!
> ...


You're in the Washington DC area?  Too cool!  Was the series filmed there, too?


----------

